# *new* wilbur Pics *updated 06-27-2010*



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... /gifan.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... ntsfan.jpg

my 10 week old hedgie wilbur

--------------------
*Updated June 27, 2010*

Here is my flickr account. I had to create a flickr account due to photobucket not working. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

a few of them are new, but some are old.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

Aw so cute.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

Please try and keep all your related posts in one thread, instead of making a bunch of them.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*



LizardGirl said:


> Please try and keep all your related posts in one thread, instead of making a bunch of them.


what related post? Was it deleted?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

No, but she has an "introducing hedgie & Q's" type post that is very recent, which would be a good place to put these.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

Wilbur is such a cutie! I'm glad everything finally worked out for you.

I think maybe this could have been put in a different section, but I don't find it repetitive. If I was a Giants Fan, I would definitely click on this and love to see the pictures, while I might not have clicked on the other thread about newbie questions.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

Cute pics,thanks for sharing


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

He is a cutie.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

What an adorable baby you have there! Love that dark mask! I'm very happy that you decided to stay with HHC!! I look forward to hearing about how the 2 of you bond and wish that you both bring each other many years of happiness!  
~Melissa


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

Wilbur has been a total joy in my life. I did a major cleaning of the cage today, and switched from aspen bedding to fleece bedding. I used double sided tape underneath so that he doesn't go underneath it...he didn't try to go under it...yet.

I put fleece strips in his igloo cause he doesn't have anything to burrow into. It seems that he loves his new house bedding, after a few minutes of being confused and being bribed by two mealworms (yummy). He is totally content. I too, totally dig the house. I do have a litter box (filled with new aspen bedding from the bag). I believe he has already used it since he sat in it for a few minutes and got out afterwards.

I did decide to fold a thin baby blanket underneath his wheel so that there isn't a huge gap between floor and wheel so that he doesn't get hurt. (Good idea? Bad Idea?). Wilbur loves to climb on me when he is fully awake (don't worry my hands are right behind him in case of emergencies. I dont allow him to climb past the shoulders so that his feet dont get tangled in the hair). He is starting to quill. I have been finding quills both the easy way and the hard way (stepping on them). I've been collecting them in a container.

I don't have many toys for him right now, i wanted him to get used to his new cage. i found one of those plastic balls with a bell in it and put it in there. I am going to use a toilet paper tube soon (when it's empty). I am hoping to go to Walmart for other toys in the pet section. He seems content without toys for now... but he's soon to be spoiled... lol.

Yesterday my dad made chili with a lot of meat and his nose went wild. I had gotten him up to eat the new worms i got him. He wasn't interested in them since he smelled something better, although he didn't even like the beef (unspiced) i gave him. I gave him a small piece which he smell and then looked away. He then wheeled in his wheel for a bit, and omg...he was going soo fast. If there was a hedgehog police, he would have gotten a speeding ticket.

Anyway, i am hoping to make a video of wilbur soon to post on youtube. my first attempt to do so didn't work out that well, cause my digital camera video only uploads in .mov which nothing on my computer recognizes.  So i have to bring out the video camera.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*

Your baby is just adorable. He would be even cuter with a Green Bay helmet!!! Heeeeeeeeee


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Meet the new New York Giants Fan*



shetland said:


> Your baby is just adorable. He would be even cuter with a Green Bay helmet!!! Heeeeeeeeee


I was thinking the same thing but with a Carolina Panther helmet :lol:


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: *new* wilbur Pics*

Hm. I was thinking about starting a new topic but then i realized i already had a picture post going. So i'm here to post new pics i taken today. I'm hoping to get a video camera tomorrow to video tape my little guy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: *new* wilbur Pics*

He is too cute! Great pics!


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: *new* wilbur Pics*

So cute. All these hedgie pics make me want to add another one to my family.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: *new* wilbur Pics*



Sashalynn said:


> So cute. All these hedgie pics make me want to add another one to my family.


Me too, but my parents would kill me. It's too bad, I met the sweetest little albino a couple weeks ago...

To the OP - I love the one where he's poking his little face out of his blanket and looking all sleepy. <3 Precious.


----------

